# bug life



## Benjamin (Mar 6, 2010)

This is some of my subject i learn 










http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4027/4410683688_a31bdc972a_o.jpg


----------



## Benjamin (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## The Empress (Mar 9, 2010)

Great shots!!


----------



## OzPhoto (Mar 11, 2010)

Benjamin said:


>



Nice shot of a lynx spider.


----------

